# T Mods in SA - Review



## Lushen (2/2/16)

Hi Guys and Gals

I decided to do this write up sooner.
First of all, it was an absolute pleasure doing business with Tom Bevins (Tmodcustoms@gmail.com)
He is an awesome guy, always helpful and pleasant and goes the extra mile. He threw in a free atty for me, being the first person in SA to order one.

I decided to order 2 mods, black and white.
They are cerakote, which is the same durable material used to coat Glock pistols. The mod is made of aluminum and then coated and baked, just like they treat the Glock pistols.







The mod feels great in your hand. This is the micro, a single 18650 and very small, but comfortably small. 
The build quality is amazing. It all fits seamlessly together with no gaps or rattles.

Size comparison to a reo grand 






Being a mechanical mod, you can fiddle with the button throw. As it comes, it's a very firm throw and will not misfire if in your pocket. 

Here is a pic of the juice bottle which is 6ml, but it can easily fit the 8.5ml. I order 1 week before the new 8.5ml bottles were included as standard. I specifically excluded the internal pics as Tom does not want to share pics of it.






Here is the battery bay






The lg he2 fits snug and there is no rattle at all.

For any die hard squonker, these mods are a must have IMHO

This is just one version of a TMod. He had dually 18650's 10ml, a DNA model, a 26650 15ml and some gorgeous Titanium mods. He also customises mods with engravings and logo's if you want. Best thing to do is drop him a mail and you can spec your order to your liking.

I have set the reo aside for now and will soon use the cyclone on Ying to be a stealth Vape for the office 

Pro's
- The device just works.
- It's feels great with cerakote and I don't have to worry about scratches or chips 
- Everything can be adjusted to your liking with simple tools
- It comes with spare parts that I know I will never need to use, and Tom assured me of this. The extra firing pin is included if you prefer a softer throw.
- the packaging was awesome and each mod comes in a little bag for carry around 

Con's
- it took 6 weeks to ship to SA because I chose the cheapest shipping option. Shipping in 3-5 days will cost $160 and I decided to get 2 mods instead 
- once you use this mod, and you have a good atty, you won't want to use anything else.
- it does not have a lock for the button or hot spring, but those are not needed. The button won't misfire and you can just unscrew the arty a little if you want to. If a battery does vent, it won't damage the mod because it is so solid.


Uncle @Rob Fisher, I just need to get some great flavor atty's now. Let me know when you want to do a Catfish atty order and what you would recommend. 
The Manta will be slapped on the TMod soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Lushen (2/2/16)

Oh, and the Leprechaun finally has some company

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/16)

Lushen said:


> Uncle @Rob Fisher, I just need to get some great flavor atty's now. Let me know when you want to do a Catfish atty order and what you would recommend.
> The Manta will be slapped on the TMod soon.



Thanks for the review @Lushen! Glad you are happy with your purchase!

For me and my 9mg Tropical Ice the Cyclone or Divo with the air hole drilled to 1,6mm is ideal for MTL.
The Manta for lung hits on other juices like Milky Way.

I know some of the guys absolutely swear by the Little Origin 16... I'm not sure I gave it a fair shake before getting rid of it and I'm tempted every time one comes up in the classies on ECF.

I have experimented with plenty of others and none have matched up to the small cyclone... but the continual search for Utopia continues! 

PS Did you BF those Sapors? That must be pretty good?


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (2/2/16)

Sapors are always good

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lushen (2/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Thanks for the review @Lushen! Glad you are happy with your purchase!
> 
> For me and my 9mg Tropical Ice the Cyclone or Divo with the air hole drilled to 1,6mm is ideal for MTL.
> The Manta for lung hits on other juices like Milky Way.
> ...



Yup, the Sapor's are all BF'ed. I do a simple 26gauge 316 SS spaced single coil and close the airhole down. Works great for MTL and gives good flavor.

I even stealth Vape it in the office

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/2/16)

My goodness @Lushen
What an awesome writeup and lovely photos

I remember not so long ago when we chatted at Vapecon 2015 and you were hesitant to buy the Reo.

Look at you now!
Wow!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lushen (2/2/16)

Thanks to you Sir @Silver, I'm hooked on squonking 
You should have never gave me that Reo to try 

There's no turning back now.
The simplicity and practicality of a squonk device is mind blowing...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (2/2/16)

You have my attention @Lushen. What was the cost of the mod? 
I'm thinking a P67 reo and this is what I need in my life.

The Cera coat is a winner!


----------



## DaveH (2/2/16)

Hi @Lushen is there a web site to view?
Dave


----------



## Lushen (2/2/16)

Christos said:


> You have my attention @Lushen. What was the cost of the mod?
> I'm thinking a P67 reo and this is what I need in my life.
> 
> The Cera coat is a winner!



The cerakote is a definite winner but wait till you see the Titanium. I'm forcing myself not to order it  the 26650 is also a winner, but I'm yet to find somebody with decent batteries in SA first.

The mod costs about $400, excl shipping
But it's best to contact Tom as he runs specials all the time and costs is also dependent on how much you want to customize it and what special he had at the time.


----------



## Christos (2/2/16)

Lushen said:


> The cerakote is a definite winner but wait till you see the Titanium. I'm forcing myself not to order it  the 26650 is also a winner, but I'm yet to find somebody with decent batteries in SA first.
> 
> The mod costs about $400, excl shipping
> But it's best to contact Tom as he runs specials all the time and costs is also dependent on how much you want to customize it and what special he had at the time.


Wow. That's a bit pricey but I would pay that too.
I'm thinking of a dna 200 bf mod. That would make me very happy.


----------



## Lushen (2/2/16)

DaveH said:


> Hi @Lushen is there a web site to view?
> Dave



There is no website Dave
Tom makes this stuff part time as he has a day job as well.

Check out his link on YouTube 
https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...MK8sRqZ96RRz18YPw&sig2=IqE815gqZZp8Gb95nhUFRQ

And you can get tons of pics on Instaggram
His handle is TModCustoms

If you mail him, he will send you lots of pics of all that he has available.
Even regulated squonkers...

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Lushen (2/2/16)

Christos said:


> Wow. That's a bit pricey but I would pay that too.
> I'm thinking of a dna 200 bf mod. That would make me very happy.



He has a DNA40 BF that looks amazing and I'm sure he can make a DNA200 for you.

For the price, and being s bullet proof mod, it's worth it for me.
The mod will probably outlive me

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DoubleD (2/2/16)

Lushen said:


> The cerakote is a definite winner but wait till you see the Titanium. I'm forcing myself not to order it  the 26650 is also a winner, but I'm yet to find somebody with decent batteries in SA first.
> 
> The mod costs about $400, excl shipping
> But it's best to contact Tom as he runs specials all the time and costs is also dependent on how much you want to customize it and what special he had at the time.



So basically 9k incl shipping at today's rate  


It's beautiful though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (2/2/16)

DoubleD said:


> So basically 9k incl shipping at today's rate
> 
> 
> It's beautiful though


I want to coin an old expression for vaping : if it has wheels or a skirt or if it's bottom fed and indestructible, then we can't afford it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (3/2/16)

I still want to try squoking. It seems like a fun way to do it


----------



## Christos (3/2/16)

Nightwalker said:


> I still want to try squoking. It seems like a fun way to do it


It is. 
Your post makes my mind wander to the kama sutra

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Lushen (3/2/16)

DoubleD said:


> So basically 9k incl shipping at today's rate
> 
> 
> It's beautiful though



Speak to Tom bud. If he is running a special, you can get it cheaper than that.


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/16)

I would have bought one some time back but he wouldn't show me the internals and expected me to pay him eight grand to buy something blind.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (3/2/16)

A great investment @Lushen, if money grew on trees I would be on it in a flash.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lushen (3/2/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I would have bought one some time back but he wouldn't show me the internals and expected me to pay him eight grand to buy something blind.


 
I hear you Uncle Rob. I was in the same predicament at the time of ordering, but I am glad now that I have it.
Anyways, you have the CeeCee's, which are gorgeous and unique in their own way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (3/2/16)

And do not forget @Justin Pattrick's custom squonkers (the silver Leprechaun in @Lushen's picture above). Locally made at a more affordable price.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Lushen (3/2/16)

Andre said:


> And do not forget @Justin Pattrick's custom squonkers (the silver Leprechaun in @Lushen's picture above). Locally made at a more affordable price.


 
Absolutely agree @Andre
There is nothing wrong with the Leprechaun. The T-Mods are an addition to the collection of squonkers and the devices should not be compared as each mod maker is brilliant in his own way and design.

I have done a separate write-up on the Leprechaun here, for those that are interested:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/custom-made-proudly-sa-mod.t17390/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ernest (3/2/16)

Lushen said:


> I have done a separate write-up on the Leprechaun here, for those that are interested:


Just what i was looking for. I looked at the T-Mods last year and decided the Reo would be better as it was my first squonker, but I would love to have a Leprechaun, because it's local.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/2/16)

Ernest said:


> Just what i was looking for. I looked at the T-Mods last year and decided the Reo would be better as it was my first squonker, but I would love to have a Leprechaun, because it's local.


Absolutely, and with the exchange rate local becomes even more lekker!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (3/2/16)

If I had the cash to buy one, I'd post pics of the internals if I wanted to. It would be MY mod, wouldn't it? Stuff like this I find scary. All other mods are shown freely, if someone is afraid to compete, it makes me think there is an inferiority issue. Looks really good though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (3/2/16)

lol If I could have one of every sqounker I've seen and loved, I think I might be satisfied 



Viper_SA said:


> If I had the cash to buy one, I'd post pics of the internals if I wanted to. It would be MY mod, wouldn't it? Stuff like this I find scary. All other mods are shown freely, if someone is afraid to compete, it makes me think there is an inferiority issue. Looks really good though.


It's most probably the same setup as in the CCMods and Leprechaun, look at the relief cutout where the battery is put in, perfect cut out for a positive contact to move up and down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DaveH (11/2/16)

@Lushen How does the Leprechaun compare to the TMod ?
Dave


----------



## Lushen (12/2/16)

They both work really well as bottom feeders, excellent in their own way.

I use both devices daily. They feel the same in my hand, kick like donkeys (negligible voltage drop) and the only difference is how soft the button is on the leprechaun.

The T Mod seems to be more solid from a build perspective, specifically the button internals.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (12/2/16)

Paddy vapes makes quality products, I've onlybseen the mech tube but it really is the best looking mech mod I've seen in person.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lushen (12/2/16)

Sprint said:


> Paddy vapes makes quality products, I've onlybseen the mech tube but it really is the best looking mech mod I've seen in person.


 
I have to AGREE with you bud. The leprechaun is definitely a quality product. And I will most definitely buy another one as well.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/16)

Sprint said:


> Paddy vapes makes quality products, I've onlybseen the mech tube but it really is the best looking mech mod I've seen in person.



No argument there... I still have my custom Paddy Vapes mech and will never ever let it go. It normally has a Bellus on top... Bellus being Pit Stopped.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

